# dofdk3's Long-Term Reno Journal



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

A little introduction! Been in the house 4 years. Fescue sod in front, net crap and straw in back when built. Ripped up the netting and casually threw down some topsoil and random bermuda in back, something the kids could play on in lieu of dirt. Tried so hard to maintain the fescue in front and just couldn't keep up with the 100° days in summer. I realized my bermuda, with little to no effort, was doing okay in the back yard.



So I started learning and researching. Started with DIY irrigation and then slit-seeded the front yard with bermuda about 6 weeks ago, just as an experiment. Needless to say, my non-controlled experiment worked and inspired me. So now?

My side hustle. The side of the driveway!



Prep has begun for next year. One round of glysophate and a mow on the next to lowest setting. We're doing this patch right.

Sprinkler parts arrive tomorrow…


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I've also started converting to bermuda. What seed type/cultivar did you seed this side part with?


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

NoslracNevok said:


> I've also started converting to bermuda. What seed type/cultivar did you seed this side part with?


Let me start by saying I wish I had found this forum a long time ago. I've made plenty of decisions and mistakes based on limited knowledge.

To answer your question, in short, Mirage 2.

I'm pretty sure my backyard is common, possibly a bag of Pennington off the shelf.

My front yard is Mirage 2, purchased from Sunday. I had no idea what cultivar it was until it showed up.

Knowing what I know now, I guess this side strip will be seeded with Mirage 2 in the spring because that's what I have.

I'd love to do either Monaco or Tahoma.


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

First fall app of Prodiamine went down today on the front. Won't do spring pre-em on what's getting seeded next season.


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

New toys have arrived!


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

Well, my sprinkler order was messed up. I ordered 8' adjustable radius nozzles and they sent me 17' full circle nozzles &#129318;&#127996;‍♂

So no irrigation install tomorrow.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

@dofdk3

I did the same and still doing that, but much less now!

The part beside the driveway, it looks like your neighbor has fescue? The bermuda will creep into that. It may pay off to let them know your plans and/or discuss options if you haven't already.


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

@NoslracNevok ive legitimately stressed over that for 2 years now. I didn't pull the plug on converting to Bermuda last year because of that very reason.

It's funny because we're in a well-established neighborhood with common green space that is maintained by a landscaper. All bermuda. Then the builder did random patches of fescue and bermuda sod. Pretty sure they just planted whatever they got for cheapest at the time or what was in season throughout the year.

That being said, I did approach him to let him know my thoughts. I plan on edging on a regular basis to keep the bermuda at bay as much as I can. But he already has common bermuda growing in his landscaping and the neighbor on the other side is nothing but common and weeds. Plus he doesn't do anything to really upkeep like weed prevention and overseed. It's been thinning out slowly over the last couple of years.

Again, I've been back and forth over this but I think I ultimately decided, I'll do my best to maintain what I can but I think there are some things that he can do as well. I know that makes me sound like a jerk but I don't think that's an argument I can win.


----------

